# My Grandson In Afgahanistan



## oldman (Dec 20, 2017)

My Grandson is the soldier holding the rifle. It will be his first Christmas away from home.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 20, 2017)

A brave and selfless young man, you must be quite proud of your grandson.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2017)

It must be very hard being so far from home in a strange land especially at Christmas. I wish him well and Merry Christmas to you Oldman,hopefully he will be home soon.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2017)

Couple of tough looking U.S.  military  men.  Hope they get  home soon.


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2017)

We are just glad that we can communicate with him through some texting and also FB messaging. The Taliban seems to be controlling the internet times when it is available or so we are being told. We were able to Facetime with him last week. We caught him lying in his cot in full fatigues and sleeping with his M16. I keep telling him to be happy that he has shelter and a bunk. (Just trying to make him be grateful for something.) Some, or most of us had no such luck in Vietnam.  

We will really miss him come this weekend and of course, Monday. It's always a different holiday when a close relative is not with the pack (family).


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Couple of tough looking U.S.  military  men.  Hope they get  home soon.



It's a 9-month tour and he is in month 3.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 20, 2017)

Oldman - God bless your grandson and all of his comrades in arms, and may they all get home safely.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2017)

Bless him and all of our heroes. My wishes for a peaceful Christmas sent his way.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2017)

Good for him and may he remain safe. I know how you must be feeling, both my ex s-i-l and 2 of my nephews served in Afghanistan


----------



## n_brown (Dec 20, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Oldman - God bless your grandson and all of his comrades in arms, and may they all get home safely.



I'll 2nd that.


----------



## IKE (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2017)

Wishing the best for your grandson, grateful for his service, hope he's home soon safe and sound.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope he makes it home safe and well.

Best wishes.


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. My job now is keeping Mom and Grandma calm while silently holding in my worries.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2018)

My Grandson was shipped to Bagram Airfield in Afghanistan (It's the largest military base in Afghanistan) to help guard the outer perimeter. They flew his group, (not sure if the whole company left or not), in a fully armed Blackhawk. Last night, he sent us a Facetime and told us that they were going to Kuwait for 10 days, but they didn't tell his guys why. He's hoping it's for some R&R. They are flying to Kuwait in a C-17. Beautiful airplane. He only tells us bits and pieces of what's going on with him. He never said that, but I can tell that he's not telling us everything and I don't push him for anymore than he wants to tell us.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 22, 2018)

Oldman, all this worry is making you old before your time. I suppose he does not tell you everthing as you would worry more.

So he was not home and Christmas and now will not be home for Easter. Do you know if they will have some sort of Easter dinner?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2018)

The grandson is probably telling all he is ALLOWED to.  I was married to a military person for many years and there were many times I did not know exactly where he was or why.  The military services don't want the whole world to know where or why they are sending people lest it screw up the mission, and hence the service member is forbidden to tell anyone.  Sometimes my husband didn't even know where he was going or why -- he just got on the plane.


----------



## Traveler (Mar 22, 2018)

Oldman, bless your grand-son and I thank him for his service. I wish him the very best and that he will return home safely to the bosom of his family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2018)

Oldman, I hope your grandson stays safe, I'd worry about him too.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2018)

I was able to FaceTime with my Grandson last evening. They are in Kuwait for 8-10 days for some R&R and two days of maneuvers. He really looked good and has a very positive attitude, all things considered. He was telling us (my wife & I) about a Pakistani soldier that was wounded just a few days before he left his post. The young fellow had both legs blown off and they needed as much 0+ blood as they could get while they did the surgery. My Grandson, being 0+, donated 2 pints. They were actually giving him (the soldier) the blood while doing the surgery. IOW, the donors were lying on a gurney next to the soldier being operated on and they were pumping the blood from the donor directly to the soldier. I was amazed by that because I never knew that could be done, but he had lost a lot of blood and then they had to remove what was left of his legs and do a clean-up of any left-over tissue all the while they were pumping the blood into him. 

I asked my Grandson if the soldier lived and he said that's the one part that bothers him. They didn't know if he survived or not and for now, at least, there is no way of finding out. They will be going back for another 5-6 weeks before returning to Kuwait to be deployed back home. His return date is tentatively set for 7/3 into JFK in New York. I have flown into that airport many times and it's a mess, very busy and congested, but he will be glad to get home. From New York, he has to find his own way home back here to southern PA. I told him to call me when he gets to NY and I would get him a ticket, but he said that he prefers to just sit in a car, relax and look at the sites while on the road.

I want to thank everyone for their support. Oh, BTW, he said that he din't know what was on the menu for Easter dinner.


----------



## jujube (Mar 23, 2018)

Best wishes for your grandson.  Hope he has a good R&R.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2018)

Prayers for safety sent out for your son!


----------

